# fish dying fast



## joshdoit (Apr 27, 2008)

my fish are dying all of a sudden my levels are ph8.2 ammonia.25 nitrite0 nitrate 40ppm
75 gallon tank
the temp is around 76-78
i also have 2 blue damsels 1 neonpuffer and a scopas tang currently alive

my koran angelfish died wed AM sailfin tang died thurs AM then my blue mandarin died thurs PM any ideas?


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

I wish I knew more about salt water but hope this helps. I imagine you ammonia needs to be way down and that you need your nitrates down as well. I am not sure how water changes work but if you can do one, do it now. Get your nitrates down as low as possible and get rid of your ammonia.

For the ones who know more, it will help if you post how long your tank has been set up. Your filtration and what equipment you have set up on the tank. This will help them help you get it figured out hopefully.


----------



## melo (Feb 27, 2008)

Ammonia should be lower, do a water change asap, nitrates aren't awful, but not great either, a water change should lower this as well, I would change like 40% just to be safe and save you some money as well as your other fishes lives.


----------



## melo (Feb 27, 2008)

Also I don't know how big your sailfin tang is but i think your tank is too small for him, he might have died from stress, lack of swimming space. They need at least 90 to 125 gallons


----------



## It'sJames (Nov 15, 2007)

The ammonia should be 0. A quick water change will help, but follow it up with another one within a douple days if the ammonia doesn't go down. How long has the tank been running? Is it cycled? What kind of filtration do you have? Can you give us a list of the fish you have in it (including the ones who've recently died)?


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

Wow brother, your nitrates are waaay too high. Max it should be is like 10 or 12 ppm, I've seen reefs survive those levels. FOWLR systems are slightly higher with a 10 - 40 ppm range but understand the higher end will truly test a fish of its durability - expensive nonsense.

Water changes, asap asap asap.


----------



## joshdoit (Apr 27, 2008)

yeah im down to 3 fish now 2 blue damsels and my neon puffer my scopas tang died today


----------

